# Make up...



## Mike4

*bună seară

I have recently broken up with my romanian girlfriend who i love very much and would like to spend the rest of my life with, but i am finding it very difficult to translate what i want to say.

Please can someone help me with the following:
----------------------------------------------------------
What we have is special and i am going to fight for what i know in my heart is the right thing to do. **I am sorry for hurting you and** I am not going to give up on the feelings that i know are right, i understand its going to take time but  i would like to be given the chance to prove to you that i am the guy you fell in love with. Our relationship has something so magical and amazing i would like it to last for all of eternity... 
**----------------------------------------------------------

Many thanks in advance...

Mike
*


----------



## farscape

I had to make some changes to make it sound right in  Romanian - an English version of the translation follows each paragraph  in square brackets.

Legătura dintre noi este deosebită şi am de gând să lupt pentru ceea ce inima mea îmi spune că trebuie să fac. 
[Our relationship is special and I'm going to fight for what my heart tells me that I have to do]

Îmi cer scuze că te-am supărat (jignit _if you somehow insulted her_) şi nu am să renunţ la adevăratele mele sentimente,
[I'm sorry for upsetting - I'd use hurt only if you'd somehow insulted her - you and I will not give up on my true feelings,]

Îmi dau seama ca o să trecă ceva timp dar aş vrea să-mi fie dată  posibilitatea să-ţi demonstrez că eu sunt bărbatul/tânărul de care te-ai  îndrăgostit.
[I realise that it will take time but I'd like to be given the  chance/opportunity to prove to you that I am the man/young man you fell  in love with].

Relaţia noastră are ceva magic şi minunat, şi aş vrea să dureze o veşnicie...
[Our relationship has something magic and amazing, and I'd like it to last for ever]

Later,


----------



## alinapopi

_... eu sunt barbatul de care te-ai indrăgostit..._

Farscape, _tânarul_ is not used anymore in the coloquial language (at least by young people). Maybe only in literature.

Salutări,
Alina


P.D. Aveai dreptate în mesajul de zilele trecute, limba o modifică cei care o vorbesc în mod comun. Cei ca noi ramân în urmă în multe privinţe...


----------



## farscape

Fair enough, scratch the young and keep (only) the man 

f.


----------



## Mike4

farscape said:


> I had to make some changes to make it sound right in  Romanian - an English version of the translation follows each paragraph  in square brackets.
> 
> Legătura dintre noi este deosebită şi am de gând să lupt pentru ceea ce inima mea îmi spune că trebuie să fac.
> [Our relationship is special and I'm going to fight for what my heart tells me that I have to do]
> 
> Îmi cer scuze că te-am supărat (jignit _if you somehow insulted her_) şi nu am să renunţ la adevăratele mele sentimente,
> [I'm sorry for upsetting - I'd use hurt only if you'd somehow insulted her - you and I will not give up on my true feelings,]
> 
> Îmi dau seama ca o să trecă ceva timp dar aş vrea să-mi fie dată  posibilitatea să-ţi demonstrez că eu sunt bărbatul/tânărul de care te-ai  îndrăgostit.
> [I realise that it will take time but I'd like to be given the  chance/opportunity to prove to you that I am the man/young man you fell  in love with].
> 
> Relaţia noastră are ceva magic şi minunat, şi aş vrea să dureze o veşnicie...
> [Our relationship has something magic and amazing, and I'd like it to last for ever]
> 
> Later,




Mulţumesc!  Farscape... x


----------

